# Goodwood TTR Thread



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I wanted to keep track of all the changes to my TTr, so thought there is no better place than on here. Any thoughts/comments/suggestions are more than welcome. Hope you don't mind.

I dont plan to go mad, but i like speed and subtle changes. Spec of car when purchased: 2003 TT Roadster, 225 bhp, Goodwood Green, Grey interior, FSh, One previous owner, 70K on the clock, standard car.

Here are the jobs done since purchasing my little beauty (not including servicing etc):



- Engine Cover Bolts purchased and fitted; from SteviedTT
- Green LED and Dipstick purchased and fitted; from OldGuy 
- Both front lower arm bushes replaced
- Thermostat and Temp sensor replaced
- Stage 1 Custom Code Remap
- Forge Turbo intake fitted
- Piper Cross Panel filter fitted
- Forge Recirc valve fitted
- Fitted Alpine Stereo
- removed, cleaned, painted and re-fitted lower front grilles
- refitted Front Grille, newly painted black
- refitted Rear Audi Rings, newly painted black
- Painted Coolant Lid, newly painted black
- Rear de-badged
- Fitted Eibach springs
- replaced Top Mounts and Bearings
- fitted 20mm spacers all round
- full four wheel alignment
- Front & Rear Brake Calliper cleaning / painting and decal
- replaced Top Mounts with VW Polo mounts to bring front down by 14mm (1.4cm)
- painted Valance Matt Black and added 'quattro' decal
- painted fuel cap matt black
- split headlights, painted black, tinted indicator lenses, added CCFLs (this is my favourite) 
- two new brake sensors
- new brake light switch
- new headlamp cap (grey cap at the back of the front headlamp)
- Install VTDA supplied by Steve Shwing at Modshack - Done
- replace 'insulating rubber' as supplied by Modshack - Done
- fitted OSIR ring
- removed and powder coated Inlet manifold and Charger Pipe
- removed, cleaned and painted Throttle Body

**********************************
**********************************
*FIRST PICTURES:* first drive was back to my house for some pictures...




































































































*STARTED TO CLEAN UP THE ENGINE BAY:*

Before.. looking tired and unloved









Now:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Double garage hey. I wish I had one of those  Oh nice car by the way.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah really nice car mate. Great feeling putting little touches on your car. Know how you feel, i picked up my QS 3 months ago. Mind you beware! those little touches turn into big ones if your not careful...... :lol: I said i was going to keep mine standard...... well that didn't last long!! Gets worse at the end of the month, visit to the TT shop...  all good though.

Damien.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ah really nice car mate. Great feeling putting little touches on your car. Know how you feel, i picked up my QS 3 months ago. Mind you beware! those little touches turn into big ones if your not careful...... :lol: I said i was going to keep mine standard...... well that didn't last long!! Gets worse at the end of the month, visit to the TT shop...  all good though.
> 
> Damien.


Thanks Chaps.

yup, had the car a few weeks and already remapped with some other subtle little fittings. I think rims and spacers next, or maybe an exhaust...decisions , decisions..


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*25 February 2012*

Today I fitted the Green Door LED's from OldGuy (Graham). Very Pleased with the results. Also took the opportunity to give her a quick clean. Here are some pics....


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

When are you going to change the tax disc holder? ;-). Quite nice!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

glslang said:


> When are you going to change the tax disc holder? ;-)


when i find one I like   on the look out for something a bit different, but just not found it yet.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

LordG71 said:


> *25 February 2012*
> 
> Today I fitted the Green Door LED's from OldGuy (Graham). Very Pleased with the results. Also took the opportunity to give her a quick clean. Here are some pics....


Are they bright enough for you...... :wink:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

oldguy said:


> Are they bright enough for you...... :wink:


...definately. will be going out later this evening for a nice romantic meal, so will check the out in their full glory - should brighten up the whole car park 

Cheers Graham - they look great.


----------



## yans (Feb 3, 2012)

Lovely Roadster 

Few Q's;

Do your rear tyres not match? Mine don't either, who does that! I need to attend to this!
Was changing the door LED's a pain? 
Would you recommend a Custom Code remap?

Keep up the excellent work 8)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I wish more people did this. I do love reading a BT build, but it's just nice to see some people make little touches and keep track of what they are doing, bit by bit. I'll probably do my own 'build' thread in the next few weeks. Good work, car is nice by the way.... For a rag top!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

also what offended you about cleaning the exhaust tips as well as the car  its looking good tho


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> I wish more people did this. I do love reading a BT build, but it's just nice to see some people make little touches and keep track of what they are doing, bit by bit. I'll probably do my own 'build' thread in the next few weeks. Good work, car is nice by the way.... For a rag top!


Perhaps you should get on with it. The I cant tighten anything build  Let the bitching commence!!! don't rise to it brender


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha ha ha, I'll give you that one. :lol:

When are you going to do a build thread? You could call it, 'Richie not so Rich after crashing into curbs all the time'  :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Ha ha ha, I'll give you that one. :lol:
> 
> When are you going to do a build thread? You could call it, 'Richie not so Rich after crashing into curbs all the time'  :lol:


That was a very unhappy christmas . All fixed and good as new now. Thats the problem when you like a car this much everything has to be perfect!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> I wish more people did this. I do love reading a BT build, but it's just nice to see some people make little touches and keep track of what they are doing, bit by bit. I'll probably do my own 'build' thread in the next few weeks. Good work, car is nice by the way.... For a rag top!


Cheers Brendan - not going mad, but i do like to keep track and this is the perfect place to do that. Also nice to get peoples opinion and ideas....


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> also what offended you about cleaning the exhaust tips as well as the car  its looking good tho


Hey Rich - nothing offended me...honest - i just did'nt do it :? Just soapy water to clean the tail pipes, or should i use something else?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

yans said:


> Lovely Roadster
> 
> Few Q's;
> 
> ...


Cheers Yans. I know, I have no idea why people have different tyres...its on my list (but as all tyres have good tread, I am reluctant to spend money, when i could spend it somewhere else 

I had my CC Remap at MidlandVW - I am very pleased. Pulls smoothly through all the gears and is much more responsive - it feels like it is 'eager to go quicker' - definitely good investment (along with the filters etc)

If i can change the LEDs then anyone can - definitely DIY. The hardest part is putting the door card back together with the Rubber covers at the end   I like these little touches that are subtle, but personable too.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Engine bay is looking very tidy now - good work. You seem to be missing your strut top covers though :?

For exhaust tips you'll need some metal polish - Autosol or Peek from Halfrauds + a bit of elbow grease will see them shining again. They should look something like this:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] .........oh no!...odd rear tyres... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## yans (Feb 3, 2012)

LordG71 said:


> yans said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely Roadster
> ...


Well excellent work LordG. I agree on the tyres thing, the tread on mine are also good too but the one on the right of mine (similar looking to yours) is actually a really loud tyre but as you say, cant see good tread go to waste!

Loving the subtle mods and the remap is on my cards. Its just been serviced and I've had the haldex and greabox oils replaced too so I am ready! though I wouldn't mind getting my brakes uprated first as they just don't feel super tight - good amount of pads and discs left still, but they don't make me feel mega confident.... maybe I am just being fussy.

I have a mate that works for a local specialist that will do a custom code so I will ask the question on price first!!

Also good work to NaughTTy, I will purchase some stuff for my exhaust tips 8)


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*01 March 2012*

*Adding Dipstick handle*, supplied by OldGuy - Cheers

Before...










After...










fitted...


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*11 March 2012*

1. Cleaned 9 years of grime off the tailpipes (still more to do but looks much better)
2. Started to install new Alpine Unit

CLEAN TAILPIPES - Before & After


















NEW ALPINE KIT ARRIVED and WAITING FOR INSTALLATION


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

LordG71 said:


> *11 March 2012*
> 
> 1. Cleaned 9 years of grime off the tailpipes (still more to do but looks much better)
> 2. Started to install new Alpine Unit
> ...


Pipes make a big impression when cleaned up, surprising how many get ignored when the rest
of the TT can look imaculate :?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*13 March 2012*

The Alpine iDA-X305s Head Unit is now installed and sounding good. Verdict is still out on whether I change all the components and go for a full install, but for now, I will sit back and enjoy the music. BTW Just noticed the Date is wrong on the unit - i am a day ahead (or behind) depending on how you look at it  )

Thanks for all that helped with questions and thanks to the good Threads on how to install this Unit - excellent work!


----------



## s7fan (Feb 27, 2007)

nice car and i like the colour


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking very nice, does the cover still close over the new head unit?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

forest said:


> Looking very nice, does the cover still close over the new head unit?


Hey forest, yes the cover still closes without any issues. I modified the Filler bits to the left and right of the head unit (basically I cut off the plastic bits that would normally sit behind the head unit - therefore the unit is pushed right back and allows the cover to close).


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

my little TTr next to my mates Monster Nissan GTr....














































... happy days :lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*19 March 2012*

Removed, cleaned and painted the front lower grilles. They had stone chips and were looking tired. Now looking much better 























































will get a better final picture, in the daylight (had to put them back in tonight as I was going out the TT)


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent, my kind of thread :grin:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Garth said:


> Excellent, my kind of thread :grin:


thanks. I am totally learning as I go - so nothing too machnical at the moment. This is a project with my boys, so some good old fasioned Father&Son time together - infact we are all learning 

Next i think is Rims and Spacers and maybe lowering....still researching and deciding :lol: :lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*20 March 2012*

Final pics of the newly painted lower grilles.

I have also removed the 'quattro' badge from the main grille - i prefer less clutter


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*14 April 2012*

- Preparation for waterproofing the hood (brush hood x 2; wash and scrub x 2)
- remove front grille ready for painting
- De-Badge back of car
- Purchased Q7 Rear badge to replace exiting TT Audi Rings (original still in pic below)

*HOOD BEFORE TREATMENT*



























*FRONT GRILLE REMOVED*










*FRONT GRILLE READY FOR PAINTING*



















*DE-BADGED*


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*16 April 2012*

- after two coats of Fabsil, roof is finally sealed














































THIS IS HOW IT LOKED BEFORE










and here are the items used (could not find an item for elbow grease


----------



## philb (Oct 23, 2011)

That's a great outcome!
If I'd of had to guess, I'd have said that roof was a faded black one, not green!!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Phil - yes, very pleased. I still think there is deeper color in there somewhere, but for first attempt very pleased. Now onto the next item on the list.....


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*21 April 2012*

- refitted Front Grille
- refitted Rear Audi Rings
- Painted Coolant Lid

*PAINTING THE FRONT GRILLE AND REAR AUDI RINGS:*









*COOLANT LID NOW BLACK:*









*FRONT GRILLE BEFORE AND AFTER:*



























*TRANSFORMING THE REAR:*


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking really good, the rings to the rear look just right in black. Surprised at that transformation compared
to OEM (Front/rear), small but telling changes don't look out of place [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

TTMBTT said:


> Looking really good, the rings to the rear look just right in black. Surprised at that transformation compared
> to OEM (Front/rear), small but telling changes don't look out of place [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


thanks, I am really pleased. The rear rings are from a Q7, so larger than standard TT OEM.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

What coolant are you using ?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Adam-tt said:


> What coolant are you using ?


absolutely no idea....had the car checked and full service carried out when I first got the car, they changed the coolant.....why do you ask?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

it looks orange rather then pink :?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

it is definately pink. The actual coolant housing is not in good nick, quite discolourd, so that could be why it looks orange in the picture


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah might be  
cars looking very nice though good work


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Adam-tt said:


> yeah might be
> cars looking very nice though good work


I hope so, but will double check it in the morning 

... thanks, I am loving driving it, and making it more personal...


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

i would get a sticker off kaz to cover up the reversing light (see group buy section)


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*25th April 2012*

Inspired by fellow Forum Member Vrroom, I thought I would start to design a poster of my green goddess :lol: , showing what she was like when I first picked her up....

Version 1:










needs 'tweeking' but a good start. The final size will be 40"x35" and will be hung on the Garage wall as a reminder of her original state


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You have a lovely TTR coming on there and brings some lovely memories flooding back of my first TTR I bought...














































These pics were taken just prior to me stupidly selling her. 

Still, got another great one to work on again though. :wink:

Graham


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> You have a lovely TTR coming on there and brings some lovely memories flooding back of my first TTR I bought...


thanks Graham. This is definitely becoming a Project of Passion - I am enjoying seeing how all the changes (big/small) make a difference 

I have been reading your recent threads - welcome back  (your old motor looked a beauty - good work)


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*01 May 2012*

coming on slowly, and lots of ideas keep entering my head....where to start :?

just loving this TT and seeing others car develop!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*06 May 2012*

- started to clean and paint front calipers
- added Kaz's Red Reverse Light

Before any work started:










Inner Arch Cleaned, and primer added to caliper:










Plastic liners cleaned again and treated with Bumper Treatment




























First coat of BLACK caliper paint added:










Kaz's Red Reverse Light added - looking more balanced 










another BLACK layer on the calipers tomorrow morning


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work makes a change from red calipers 8)


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cheers Yellow - I just did not think that RED was for me.

*07 May 2012*

- second coat of Japlac Black added to front calipers
- Audi Logos added

Front Calipers all finished...





































now for the back calipers...


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting, painted my calipers same. You have another set of decals, its just that may not be able to see
them looking at the position on caliper :wink:.............Vanity ehh!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTMBTT said:


> Interesting, painted my calipers same. You have another set of decals, its just that may not be able to see
> them looking at the position on caliper :wink:.............Vanity ehh!


Just what I was thinking :?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, painted my calipers same. You have another set of decals, its just that may not be able to see
> ...


yeah, I agree too. the thing is, I lined up the logo in various positions and this is my prefered - the calipers are not going to be very visible being black anyway, so I added the logo where i liked it - and the the thing is... I know they are clean and the logos are hiding away  .... not everything has to be visible, but looking at the back ones, they will be visible.

...it was just a perosnal taste thing


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LordG71 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTMBTT said:
> ...


As long as it is as you want it that is what matters


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

great thread , the subtle changes always look good
how do the calipers look behind the wheel in black?
what colour black did you use for the front grill?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Chris - thanks 

I have not put the wheels back on yet (as I want to clean them while they are off), but I am hoping the calipers dont show through too much - want it to be more 'stealth'.

Regarding the from grille, i was looking for Matt Black, and found Halfords Bumper Paint (Matt Black and flexible); put on 3 coats, very pleased with the result.

Neil


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... This is a great thread, really appeals to me... whilst I appreciate the amount of time, effort and work that goes into turning a TT in a 500bhp fibreglass panelled tarmac eating monster, the main reason I bought one was because I liked the way they looked out of the box, Audi didn't do a lot wrong in the first place- and if it ain't broken ...

... but just because it ain't broken that doesn't mean with a few subtle touches here and there and some T.L.C it can't be refined and improved even further...

... and it's made me think I should think about doing a similar diary once I get started on mine ...

... keep up the good work ...


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for the comments, really appreciated.

I too have much appreciation for the monster BHP builds, but it is not for me (mainly becasue I have no idea what I am doing :lol: ).

I am truely enjoying my TT project, especially with my sons, although my youngest thinks we should go 'Fast and Furious' 

I would definately recommend you start your own thread. Its great for keeping a track of the transformation (regardless of how big/small), and you get great feedback/ideas from other forum members.

Neil


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... you've talked me into it you silver tongued devil, you! ...
... I'll try and get some pics this weekend as a starting point, and then set to work ...
... and at this stage there are no plans sadly for any 'Fast and Furious' style fire breathing dragon graphics down the side ... :wink:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*23 May 2012*

- Fitted Eibach springs
- replaced Top Mounts and Bearings
- fitted 20mm spacers all round
- full four wheel alignment

NOTE:
- still need to wait for the car to settle
- cant believe I had a broken spring :? 
- I know some people are going down the APEX route, and I did explore this, but I have had good experiences with Eibach so stricking to what I know and like
- now need to order my new wheels and tyres 

*NEW WHEEL POSITION IN THE ARCHES*




























*PREVIOUS WHEEL POSITION IN THE ARCHES*



















*ORIGINAL SPRINGS*



















*THE OVERALL LOOK*


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

How much do the Eibach drop it by ?

:?:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

oldguy said:


> How much do the Eibach drop it by ?
> 
> :?:


the book says between 10mm-15mm, but I will see when the car settles down.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LordG71 said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > How much do the Eibach drop it by ?
> ...


Just as long as they don't raise it :evil:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> > oldguy said:
> ...


...thats very true  At the moment I am liking the result and enjoying the ride quality.

BTW: Loving the 29C weather, top down, car lower and wider. Had a chap in the garage tonight stop me and chat about the car - which is always nice.

Tomorrow I will finish my rear brakes (painting black with green audi logo stickers).....


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*01 June 2012*

- completed Rear Brake Calliper cleaning / painting and decal

CALLIPER IN ORIGINAL CONDITION










CLEANED AND PRIMED



















TWO COATS OF BLACK PAINT APPLIED



















DECAL STICKERS ADDED



















THE FINAL FINISH


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*10th June 2012*

Beautiful sunny day, so decided to go for a drive, take my camera and enjoy my TT...


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*11 June 2012*

- Coolant and Oil Caps arrived today (thanks ScottB5  )


----------



## TB.Eight (Aug 3, 2010)

Cant help but think your car would benefit from a Brilliant black Hardtop


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

TB.Eight said:


> Cant help but think your car would benefit from a Brilliant black Hardtop


me too fella - for the right price  ... and some cash in my pocket :?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*13 June 2012*

About a month ago I fitted the Eibach Springs and since have been speaking to various forum members about keeping them, replacing with APEX or going down the Coilover route. I really like the ride quality of the Eibach springs but slightly disappointed about the final ride height. I know i need to wait some time for the Eibach's to settle so...

... after some additional research i decided not to replace my Eibach springs yet, but replace the front Top Mounts with VW Polo mounts (courtesy of the guys at Midland VW). As you can see from the pictures, the difference is significant and has taken the ride hide down by roughly 1.4cm (14mm) straight away. I am now really liking both the look and feel of the ride (although on the test drive both front and rear tyres rubbed, at speed on a bumpy/lumpy road - so will keep an eye on that).

Here are the pics:

*New on the Left: Original on the Right*









*New at the Front: Original at the Back*


















*Ride Height Before - 9.7cm* - crude measurement I know, but you get the idea  









*Ride Height After - 8.3cm*


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

I've never seen this mod before, looks interesting though. I guess even with coilovers fitted it could still be a good way of going low as you could drop the height considerably whilst maintaining ride quality by keeping the coilovers set slightly higher?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

VSeager said:


> I've never seen this mod before, looks interesting though. I guess even with coilovers fitted it could still be a good way of going low as you could drop the height considerably whilst maintaining ride quality by keeping the coilovers set slightly higher?


Hi VSeager - exactly - after much reading, PM'ing and speaking to the guys at MidlandVW - I opted for this option for the exact reason you mention (but I dont have coilovers  ), the idea being keeping the quality of the Eibach springs but taking the front lower - this combination is a much cheaper option than Coilovers - now, the jury is out at the moment, once settled, I need to see that all is good. But we are off to a good start


----------



## charliett79 (May 13, 2012)

Loving this build!!!

Do you have the part numbers for the Polo top mounts and cups?

I have been looking at the poly top mounts at PSI for £31 but yours interest me haha.

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would be interested to know if these Polo top mounts will fit a mk4 Golf I take it you fitted the Polo mounts front and rear ?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Polo top mounts will last 2-3months max ,


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

kazinak said:


> Polo top mounts will last 2-3months max ,


they may not last that long - been out for a long ride tonight and totally lost the enjoyment of the car  every-time i go round a corner, or the car goes over a dip, the tyres scrap the arches. I am at the point now where i clench my fists on the steering wheel in anticipation......think I will be reverting back to my old top mounts....oh well, if you don't try, you will never know


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

your car not that low :? can't understand how you can scrape front arches , unless you have 225/40 and 25mm spacers


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

kazinak said:


> your car not that low :? can't understand how you can scrape front arches , unless you have 225/40 and 25mm spacers


that's what I figured, my car is no way near as low as some on here. I have 225/40 with 20mm spacers. Something is not right. But if there is no easy fix then old mounts going back on.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*19th June 2012*

Over the last few weeks I have been ordering some 'bits n' pieces' for a couple of jobs.



adding CCFL Lights
painting Valance Matt Black
painting Fuel Cap Matt Black

Here are all the bits ready for work:










*THE VALANCE* 
Valance Off, and rubbed down with 1200 wet'n'dry:










Two Coats of Primer; having been rubbed down in-between coats with 2000 wet'ndry :



















Three coats of Matt Black paint:




























Decided to add a 'quattro' decal, on the underside of the Valance:










Final fitting on the car:




























Overall I am really pleased, I like the fact that the 'quattro' decal is more stealth.

Next Job will be the CCFL lights....or maybe the Fuel Cap.....or maybe painting the Roll bars....


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Charliett

Sorry for the delay in responding to this.

Part numbers for the 6N top mounts are *6N0412319* and *6N0412331A* (with 2 of each required  )

Update on this setup: the mounts feel and look good, the Eibacj springs feel good. 4 New tyres, 215/40/18's, are going to be fitted on Thursday - hoping this will remove the slight wheel rub on the plastic inner arches.



charliett79 said:


> Loving this build!!!
> 
> Do you have the part numbers for the Polo top mounts and cups?
> 
> ...


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*21 June 2012*

Update on suspension setup:


- OEM setup change to..
- Eibach springs and Polo Top Mounts
- on 225/40/18s

- this caused the tyres to rub on the inner arches

- Today changed all Tyres:
- from 225/40/18's
- to 215/40/18's

Took the car out for a drive around the very bouncy lanes and tracks and the result is excellent - no more rubbing - YAY [smiley=dude.gif] .

Suspension still needs to settle down - I just need to drive it more.

... I am a happy camper again 

Next job, adding CCFLs, tinting indicators and painting inside headlights


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*22 June 2012*

I decided to tackle my fuel cap today. The initial plan was to:



- remove fuel cap
- dismantle
- degrease and fully clean
- sand down
- paint matt black
- add new black bolts

I did all of this, apart from Sand Down and Paint Matt Black. Having removed the fuel cap, fully cleaned i decided to stay with the Silver Fuel Cap, and just add the new bolts. Still undecided to go Matt Black or not, so for the time being I like the end result. Here are some pictures....

FUEL CAP REMOVED - BEFORE CLEANING










BEFORE A GOOD CLEAN


















AFTER A GOOD CLEAN AND NEW CAP



















STARTING TO PUT IT ALL BACK TOGETHER AGAIN (new black bolts added)










NOW ALL BACK ON THE CAR




























The jury is still out on whether I paint it Matt Black, but at the moment I like this.....


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Keep it silver with black bolts....best of both worlds...


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Graham, yup I agree, best of both worlds at the moment 



oldguy said:


> Keep it silver with black bolts....best of both worlds...


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Yellow, sorry I thought I had responded to your questoins :?

Yes, I believe these can be added to the MK4 Golf and NO these were only fitted to the front, as the backs are different.



YELLOW_TT said:


> I would be interested to know if these Polo top mounts will fit a mk4 Golf I take it you fitted the Polo mounts front and rear ?


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Seeing your thread has inspired me to pull my finger out and plastidip my fuel cap.

Didn't realise you can leave the cable to it in the top section doh! :grin:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

hey GanXter, looking forward to seeing the end result 



GanXteR said:


> Seeing your thread has inspired me to pull my finger out and plastidip my fuel cap.
> 
> Didn't realise you can leave the cable to it in the top section doh! :grin:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*30 June 2012*

OLYMPIC UPDATE

Not a car update, but still a significant entry that I thought I would enter into my thread. Today I went to see the Olympic Torch as it went through my local town. A once in a life time moment that I wanted to capture [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]














































... lust love the Olympics [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Like the colour of the BMW. Think the torch is coming through our way soon, sure I will hear about it if it does!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*1 July 2012*

@Brendan - yes, the BMW had a great paint job. Well worth going to see the Olympic festivals 

Today - I had a spare Fuel Cap lying around so I decided to clean it, prepare it and paint it black. In one of my previous posts I was not too sure to have full black or silver with Black Bolts. Now I have the option for either. Will fit it later in the week to see how it looks - might try to get some Goodwood Green Bolts (any idea where I can get these from?).

Overall pretty pleased with the final look:

The Transformation begins:










Final Black coats:


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Ah you beat me to it! :lol:

Saying that having a spare one lying around helps. Looks sweet and can't wait to see it fitted!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lookscwell the sticker looks a bit tatty do you know you can get new ones from the dealers or TPS


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Always enjoy reading this thread, great attention to the details, good work.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey GanXter - come on fella, get the Black Spray cans out  

Hey Yellow, thanks. I am still deciding if I go for a 'standard' sticker on the black one, or becasue this is my alternative fuel cap, I may go for something more personal....jury still out.



YELLOW_TT said:


> Lookscwell the sticker looks a bit tatty do you know you can get new ones from the dealers or TPS


Hey Jamman, thanks. Always nice to read comments like this...nice to know some people read it (or return to read it) 



jamman said:


> Always enjoy reading this thread, great attention to the details, good work.


Neil


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

LordG71 said:


> Hey Jamman, thanks. Always nice to read comments like this...nice to know some people read it (or return to read it)


... I read it ... well, when I say read it- I mean look at the pictures ...
:lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Blue - thanks, pictures are always good [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . BTW: I have only just made the connection that all your comments are in Blue font.....it takes me some time, but i eventually get there :lol: :lol:

Neil



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... I read it ... well, when I say read it- I mean look at the pictures ...
> :lol:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

The new fuel cap looks good. I'd like to see it on the car :grin:


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Pro bolt do good kits for the TT fuel cap, not sure if they do exactly what you are after but will be worth a look
cheers
Stewart


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Garth - will get it fitted this week, with some comparison shots (Silver Vs Black)...



Garth said:


> The new fuel cap looks good. I'd like to see it on the car :grin:


Hi Stewart - yes, I bought my black set from them, but they dont do green :? ... need to find alternative, or paint my old ones (sounds like a lot of faff to me, would rather spend a couple of £ and get a set) 



OeTT said:


> Pro bolt do good kits for the TT fuel cap, not sure if they do exactly what you are after but will be worth a look
> cheers
> Stewart


Neil


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*4 July 2012*

FInally the sun came out today, so I managed to swap over my fuel cap, from the standard Silver, to my Matt Black version. I have stayed with the Black Pro-Bolts - and I have to say, I like the look.

Here are some comparison shots - tried to do them side-by-side so easier to compare


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... yep- for what it's worth, the matt black gets a thumbs up from me ...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Blue I am liking this more than I initially thought. It certainly gets a thumbs up from me 



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... yep- for what it's worth, the matt black gets a thumbs up from me ...
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*8 July 2012*

Had a great day Gaydon today for the EventTT12 meeting. Truly inspired by the quality of cars on show - some very dedicated people on this forum!

Having come back with renewed energy, I have decided my next job is to fit my CCFL's, paint inner lights and tint indicator lenses.

Wired up the CCFLs and connected to the battery to make sure they all worked before installing - all working fine. Will hopefully start this week and upload pics as I go.

Here are CCFLs after being attached to the battery:










Neil


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice.
What colour are you going to paint the headlight inners? Are you going body colour, titanium or something else?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Garth - thanks 

At the moment i am considering painting them the same colour as my grille & fuel cap - Matt Black (that way i dont have too many different colours on the car). But not too sure if this will be too much black :? still in the deciding phase at the moment. However, lots of jobs to be done before I get to that stage so hopefully I will have made my mind up by then 

One decision i have made is not the same as body colour - this does not do it for me, so thats one option removed 

Neil



Garth said:


> Very nice.
> What colour are you going to paint the headlight inners? Are you going body colour, titanium or something else?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Did you find what you were looking for under the back of my car?!

Saw you having a good look at my Bluflame - nearly took a photo of you in case you came back with spanners! :lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: :lol: so many nice cars, with so many nice extras and little touches....must take spanners next time   

did we talk? (talked to so many people, it is now all starting to blur :? ) sorry if I forgot, and sorry if we did'nt 

Neil



NaughTTy said:


> Did you find what you were looking for under the back of my car?!
> 
> Saw you having a good look at my Bluflame - nearly took a photo of you in case you came back with spanners! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LordG71 said:


> :lol: :lol: so many nice cars, with so many nice extras and little touches....must take spanners next time
> 
> did we talk? (talked to so many people, it is now all starting to blur :? ) sorry if I forgot, and sorry if we did'nt
> 
> ...


Didn't get a chance to chat to you unfortunately. I was just about to come over to chat and you got up and walked away (I was only a few feet away when you were checking out my rear end! :wink: )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice to meet and talk to you at Event 12 hope you picked up a few idears at the event to keep you going for a while


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi NaughTTy - shame we did not chat - maybe next time 



NaughTTy said:


> Didn't get a chance to chat to you unfortunately. I was just about to come over to chat and you got up and walked away (I was only a few feet away when you were checking out my rear end! :wink: )


Hi Yellow - good to finally meet you too. I have lots of ideas (plenty from yesterday) - this is not the problem.....its knowing how to implement them  



YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice to meet and talk to you at Event 12 hope you picked up a few idears at the event to keep you going for a while


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*10 July 2012*

Decided to start the install of CCFLs today  This was definitely a journey into the unknown as I have never taken the bumper off before, while doing this I decided to remove the wheel liners (so I can give them a good lean, and clean all the rubbish that has collected behind them.

Tried to take some pics as I went, in chronological order - far from finishing, but its a start 

REMOVED TRIM FROM ENGINE BAY










REMOVED FRONT INNER WHEEL ARCHES










FRONT BUMPER REMOVED










STARTED TO COLLECT ALL THE REMOVED BITs and PIECES










HEADLIGHTS REMOVED



















HEADLIGHTS SPLIT



















MORE BITs and PIECES 










Next on the list is:



- clean up the exposed bits and pieces
- tint the Indicator lenses (really not too sure about this, might get some clear corners)
- clean up the headlights prep for spraying
- spray inner lights Matt Black
- insert CCFLs
- wire up CCFLs
- ....and take lots of pics as I go


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Bloody hell mate you don't waste no time! This is definately a job I don't think i've got the balls to do as much as I would like a set of CCFL's :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

GanXteR said:


> Bloody hell mate you don't waste no time! This is definately a job I don't think i've got the balls to do as much as I would like a set of CCFL's :lol:


Its easy mate, id give it a spanner rating 3 out of 5 :wink:

Improves the look 10000% better aswell.

Smoking the corners is easy, you can buy smoked lense spray off ebay. Just do lots of light layers rather one or two thick layers and youll be fine.


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Its easy mate, id give it a spanner rating 3 out of 5 :wink:


I'll have to take your word for it tonks :? It's such a cheap mod that makes a massive difference and I love it


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Mmmm, some images not showing for me...Have you moved them at all LORDG ?


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

They don't show for me on tapatalk but do on internet explorer

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Bloody hell Neil, hats off to you for grabbing the bull by the horns, maybe we could do a trade swap, you with the spanners and me with the clay and DA :wink:

Loving your efforts and admire the enthusiasm


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Evening all 



GanXteR said:


> Bloody hell mate you don't waste no time! This is definately a job I don't think i've got the balls to do as much as I would like a set of CCFL's :lol:


Hi Daz - well I figured if I don't have a go, then it will never get done 



tonksy26 said:


> Its easy mate, id give it a spanner rating 3 out of 5 :wink: Improves the look 10000% better aswell.
> 
> Smoking the corners is easy, you can buy smoked lense spray off ebay. Just do lots of light layers rather one or two thick layers and youll be fine.


Hi Tonksy - yeah it looks much worse than it actually is. I just took my time, applied some logic and got on with it. I am not mechanically minded so everything needs a deep breath and a lot of luck :lol: :lol:



oldguy said:


> Mmmm, some images not showing for me...Have you moved them at all LORDG ?


Hi Graham, yeah I noticed this today on some other threads - maybe Photo-bucket were experiencing problems. Try re-freshing the page, sometimes that works. I have not moved any photos :?



forest said:


> Bloody hell Neil, hats off to you for grabbing the bull by the horns, maybe we could do a trade swap, you with the spanners and me with the clay and DA :wink: Loving your efforts and admire the enthusiasm


Hi Iain, what I lack in mechanical experience, I compensate with enthusiasm :lol: :lol: . I would much rather do this, than take a DA to my paint work - so I am definitely up some help in that department (Been chatting with GaXter and considering a Detailing afternoon at mine in a few weeks - watch this space) 

Thanks for all the comments guys - just going out to do a bit more 

Neil


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*12 July 2012*

Tried to get some work done in between showers today. I have managed to do the following:



- cleaned and prep'd wheel liners
- removed all the 'adhesive' from the lights
- prep'd lights ready for painting
- 3 coats of matt black applied to the lights
- tinted yellow indicator lenses, and side repeaters 

Pleased with the results (still not convinced about the tints, but if i don't like, then 'clear' bits will be purchased)

Neil

Inner Wheel Arches cleaned and scrubbed










Tinted Yellow Indicators and Side Repeaters










Lights Ready for Painting










3 Coats of Matt Black Applied


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*22 July 2012*

Just back from a relaxing week holiday, and managed to get a few bits and pieces done today (weird having a week off and no TT activity) - hope you have all been well.

Ok, so today I decided to paint my inner arches (and the torx screws) might as well put them back looking good as new.

Oh, and also got back to find my new daily driver on my drive waiting for me - so spent the day cleaning it  ... anybody interested in a 325i (03 plate with only 58K on the clock, then PM me) 

Painted Inner Arches and torx screws:










My new Daily Driver (730i, on a 04 plate)


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... on holiday eh Neil? ... I thought all had gone a bit quiet of late- looking forward to seeing pics of the tinted lights back on the car....
... hope you had a good break, and looking forward to more updates soon ...

... oh, not to mention a link to the 735i build thread! ...


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*27 July 2012*

Been slow progress with the CCFLs with holiday, traveling with work, and waiting for bits and pieces to be delivered. Anyhow, here is a little update on progress so far:



- wired inverters into Side Lights wiring loom
- fixed inverter so it does not rattle around
- fixed first CCFL to light unit
- cleaned up exterior light unit because it was caked in muck

Wiring into Side Lights: (both units done)



















Fixing inverter so it does not rattle around:










Fixing CCFL to light unit - using Auto Silicone Seal










Positioning the Light Unit ready for fixing










The angle makes this look worse than it is :lol: - was thinking about gluing bits of wire to keep the CCFL in place, but decided to try the sealant, because this also means that there will be no gaps between the CCFL and the unit. It looks like this is going work - will check in a couple of hours, but so far so good 










Light Unit looking all dirty










Light Unit ready to be re-fitted










Over the weekend, my next jobs are:


- clean the front bumper while it is off
- remove old number plate and add my new Pressed Metal Plates
- when CCFL seal is set, put light unit back together, fix into car, and take some pic of the CCFL working 
- hopefully fix my other CCFL (assuming it is delivered)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice bit of handy work there Neil

Ps. I like the 7 as well, nice colour to get you into polishing :wink:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice work. I was considering ccfls since one if my led angel eyes failed. I decided not to bother in the end as I have too much else to do right now. At least one of us has managed it :grin:

The 7 is really nice. Stick a private plate on it and no-one would guess that is an 04 plate.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*28 July 2012*

Good morning all 




forest said:


> Nice bit of handy work there Neil
> 
> Ps. I like the 7 as well, nice colour to get you into polishing :wink:


Thanks Iain - I have still not ventured into the Detailing World :?



Garth said:


> Nice work. I was considering ccfls since one if my led angel eyes failed. I decided not to bother in the end as I have too much else to do right now. At least one of us has managed it :grin:
> 
> The 7 is really nice. Stick a private plate on it and no-one would guess that is an 04 plate.


Thanks Garth, I hope the CCFLs will be worth the effort  and yup, the private plate is in the process of being ordered 

Quick Update:
First I must apologise for quality of the pictures - the lighting is rubbish in my garage (and I am no photographer) - will take some better pictures when outside - but hopefully these will be good enough for now so you can get the idea 

Thought I would start nice and early on my 'to-do-list' for this weekend.

In the end I tinted my front and side indicators. So, cleaned up then added side repeaters.



















I only have one working CCFL at the moment (I have two more on order - just waiting for them to arrive), so this morning I re-fitted my one CCFL and fitted back into the car. Here are some pics:

Main Unit ready for re-heating sealant and the re-fitting:










Newly painted black inserts added:










Glass piece added:










Fitted back into car:










First pic of CCFLs working


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*27 July 2012*

Second CCFL arrived today, so managed to get the second light re-fitted, and back in the car 

Both lights back in the car now:










Both CCFLs working:










Close up of the second CCFL added today:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*31 July 2012*

FINALLY this is my last CCFL update. Yesterday i managed to put everything back together and give her a good clean. Here is a final picture, along with links to all the products I used to get the job done 

List of products used:



- CCFL Lights x 2
- CCFL Inverters x 2
- Plastic Light Tint
- Matt Black Paint
- Auto Sealant

To summarise; Added CCFLs and Inverters; painted light insets black; tinted indicator lenses - very pleased with the overall result.

Final picture, all back together and looking clean 










.. now onto the next job


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good work


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

jamman said:


> Good work


Thanks Jamman, the CCFLs certainly proved to be a labour of love, entering new territories - infact pretty much everything was a 'first time' :lol: ....with the added bonus of no extra bolts or pieces left over after final assembly [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Neil


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks very mean now


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Garth said:


> Looks very mean now


Thanks Garth - yes it is starting to turn out this way. Not too sure I had this in mind when I started, but it is amazing how the car develops over time 

Next big decision is wheels - will be ordering some new ones this week (if I can make a decision)...might need some help and opinions from others - will open a new thread shortly


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*1 August 2012*

Picked up (then fitted) this light cover from Audi today as it was missing from the back of one of my light units.

Part Number: 8N0 941 159 A


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

I take it these are the same both sides Neil? I need one of these as well..

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

Great work there mate!! You have really encouraged (shamed) me into speeding up progress on my project (same headlight mods but with gloss inserts and clear corners).

I have what looks like the same ccfl kit as yours, and was wondering;

-What battery did you use to test the CCFL Lights? I have been worried about using the wrong type and blowing hem up :lol: )

-How did you wire in the CCFL's into the side lights?

I also had a look at Wak's site so I understand that you cut one of the two wires that lead to the sidelight bulb, but I don't know if it matters which of the sidelight bulbs you cut, or what way/direction the inverter needs to be wired.

Please help!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

GanXteR said:


> I take it these are the same both sides Neil? I need one of these as well..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Hi Darren - yes, this part number is for both sides.



adajason said:


> Great work there mate!! You have really encouraged (shamed) me into speeding up progress on my project (same headlight mods but with gloss inserts and clear corners).
> 
> I have what looks like the same ccfl kit as yours, and was wondering;
> 
> ...


Hi Jason - I am about to send you a PM


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks !


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*18 August 2012*

Not done too much recently as I have been doing some jobs on my 7 Series, but, I have been speaking to Jack-in-the-box (Dave) and started to pull together my detailing kit.

Thanks to Dave, all this arrived this week, so today i started the very therapeutic job of washing, claying, washing, drying, etc...



















The car is 'in between' coats at the moment, so will hopefully take some pictures when finished, in the next couple of days.

*Mechanically*, I got a warning light on my dashboard this week, so decided to purchase a cheap reader so I can get the codes and clear errors if necessary. This is the unit I purchased:










ebay Link for £16.95

The warning light turned out to be a Brake Sensor error, so I am booked into MidlandVW on Wednesday for both Brake Sensors to be replaced (big job to get to them, so decided to replace both, even though only one showing as faulty).

*Wheels* - still trying to decided, so no decisions yet :?


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Looks serious on the detailing stuff mate looks interesting to see your results

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

GanXteR said:


> Looks serious on the detailing stuff mate looks interesting to see your results
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Hi GanXter - so far so good, very pleased, but only half way through the process that Jack-in-the-Box suggested....will keep you posted 

Neil


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

That looks like someone is going to be a tad busy 

Looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

You'll have to give.me a review of all the products you use. I have to do something serious with the paintwork on my car soon :grin:
Shame on you for not replacing the abs sensor though, it's not hard at all. I've seen you do harder jobs already


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

forest said:


> That looks like someone is going to be a tad busy
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the results


Hey Forest - you can say that again - but hopefully worth it (if it ever goes longer than one day without rain [smiley=bigcry.gif] )



Garth said:


> You'll have to give.me a review of all the products you use. I have to do something serious with the paintwork on my car soon :grin:
> Shame on you for not replacing the abs sensor though, it's not hard at all. I've seen you do harder jobs already


Hey Garth - Happy to provide my thoughts on the Zaino products - from what I have used at the moment, I am very pleased. I am no expert in this field (or any for that matter), but will share my thoughts.

Regarding the sensors, I was informed that this would more than a 2 hour job for 'trained mechanic' with the right tools etc - and involves stripping the engine quite a bit.....is this not the case? I must admit I did not go and look for a 'How To.." - perhaps I will go and have a look now 

Neil


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*22 August 2012*

Car now has both Brake Sensors replaced along with Brake Switch 

Finished my first round of 'detailing' (in the good old days we used to call it 'cleaning') :lol: anyhow, here are some pics to show the effort of lots of elbow grease.....





































very impressed with the Zaino products. Thanks to all who have provide some guidance towards products and approach for my venture into the detailing world (specially Jack-in-the-Box and Forrest) [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Neil that looks sweet mate good work on the detailing!!!


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Going back to the first couple of posts and the general condition of the paintwork, I would
say that the previous owner would not recognise it as theirs. Great job done looks better
and better each time I visit this post. :mrgreen:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Neil, Do me a favour mate... Go and do mine for me please. I haven't got the time as I'm in London for a few weeks for work.
When I'm back at the weekends, I want to see my son, not polish the car


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... that looks a top job Neil, I've seen a few pics of it 'clean' before, but now it's something else! ...
... good effort! ...


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

GanXteR said:


> Neil that looks sweet mate good work on the detailing!!!


Thanks Daz - very pleased, especially when all done by hand (not a polisher in sight - much to Forest's dismay :lol: )



TTMBTT said:


> Going back to the first couple of posts and the general condition of the paintwork, I would
> say that the previous owner would not recognise it as theirs. Great job done looks better
> and better each time I visit this post. :mrgreen:


Thanks for the comments TTMBTT, it is much appreciated - it is aways interesting to go back to the start and see the transformation happen - I guess we can all do that and see improvements. Sometimes it is good to look back because the journey can seem rather long, but when you look back you can see the big and small changes.....and thanks for visiting the thread 



Garth said:


> Neil, Do me a favour mate... Go and do mine for me please. I haven't got the time as I'm in London for a few weeks for work.
> When I'm back at the weekends, I want to see my son, not polish the car


Hi Garth - next time you go away just drop your car off :lol: :lol:... (you would not wont to let me loose on your pride and joy - :lol: :lol: )



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... that looks a top job Neil, I've seen a few pics of it 'clean' before, but now it's something else! ...
> ... good effort! ...


Thanks Blue - for the first time since owning the car it is now starting to get a really deep shine and feels like the life is starting to come back to the paint. I still have moments when I think I want a more traditional colour TT, but now I am starting to see glimpses of what this colour can do - the car was in Midland VW yesterday and apparently received a number of comments from customers (I did not ask if they were positive :lol: )....but that was nice to hear also.

Thanks for all the encouragement and comments everyone - it is much appreciated. There are soooo many great cars on this forum with each one being an inspiration!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking really good Neil, it's so rewarding when you see the results like that from spending time and effort. How long did you spend in total approx?

Once you get the bug, you'll need to get that card out again, more cloths, more products, oh yeah and of course a polisher :wink:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

forest said:


> Looking really good Neil, it's so rewarding when you see the results like that from spending time and effort. How long did you spend in total approx?
> 
> Once you get the bug, you'll need to get that card out again, more cloths, more products, oh yeah and of course a polisher :wink:


thanks Iain - the biggest portion of time was the initial clean, clay, clean and dry - this took about 3 hours. Then it is more about time between applications. It only took a few mins to apply the product, leave for 30mins, then buff off (buffing takes about 20mins), but it all adds up.

If anyone is interested I am happy to share the process/approach I took (advice from Jack-in-the-box)....lengthy due to time in-between applications - handy to have a garage as i did this in between showers :lol: .


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

LordG71 said:


> ... I took (advice from Jack-in-the-box)...


No, no, no Neil...'tis *Jac-in-a-Box*! 

Looks good - how many coats of the Z5 (how did you find it performed in "hiding" minor swirls?) and how many of the Z2 did you apply?

If you feel you could invest a little more in products I'd thoroughly recommend this from Zaino:
http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/z-cs-c ... od_16.html

Put a layer of the wife's red TT and the results are astonishing, a huge improvement in gloss (really looks wet) and depth of finish.

Without wanting to hi-jack your thread - if anyone is interested in the products Neil used there is a group buy running...no affiliation with them, so now't in it for me 

Dave


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi Dave, sorry I mean jac-in-a-Box (I was not even close - lol)

In short i applied Z5 twice and Z2 twice...below is what i actually did (on your recommendation) 

This is what is I did with the products:



- Wash,rinse and clay

- Wash, rinse and dry.

- Apply a single coat of Zaino All-in-One

- Wipe down with Z6 detail spray when AIO is buffed off.

- Apply Z5

- Wipe down with Z6 detail spray when Z5 is buffed off (then wait 24hrs)

- Apply Z5

- Wipe down with Z6 detail spray when Z5 is buffed off (then wait 24hrs)

- Apply Z2

- Wipe down with Z6 detail spray when Z2 is buffed off (then wait 24hrs)

- Apply Z2

- Wipe down with Z6 detail spray when Z2 is buffed off

Here is a complete list of the products i purchased (and I used the Group Buy code, always nice to feel you get some discount  ):



- Zaino Claybar 
- Zaino All-in-One 
- Zaino Z5 
- Zaino Z2 
- Z6 - detailing spray, use as a"wipe-down" after applying AIO, Z5 & Z2...
- Z7 
- Z16 - tyre finish.
- A couple of their applicators

thanks again Dave - your advice was great, and thanks for taking the time to pick-up the phone and have a chat (nothing like good old fashioned communication) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just gently tugging your leg over my username Neil :wink:

Was good to have a natter, give a little guidance and see you achieve a lovely result.

Dave


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

LordG71 said:


> *21 June 2012*
> 
> Update on suspension setup:
> 
> ...


Hi mate - lovin' all the detailed accounts of your upgrades.

There was mention of the Polo mounts only lasting a while so I just wondered if they were still ok - can you confirm? 
I would like to go slightly lower and have the same tyres but only 15mm spacers on the front so I was wondering if they would rub - any ideas?

p.s.
Rumbles from the VW guys goes something like ... "the problem is they do not comform to the shape of the strut tower like the original bushes do, this allows a good 5-10mm movement the strut, so they are not safe"


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

RazMan said:


> There was mention of the Polo mounts only lasting a while so I just wondered if they were still ok - can you confirm?
> I would like to go slightly lower and have the same tyres but only 15mm spacers on the front so I was wondering if they would rub - any ideas?


Hi Raz,

Thanks for the comments.

Not too sure if the comments regarding sustainability of the polo mounts were from experience or not :? I can confirm that they are still fine and working well  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*24 September 2012*
I have not been doing too much on the TT lately, with traveling for work and getting the niggles out of my 730i. But, I am now starting to spend some time and effort on the ENGINE BAY.

Here is the plan:


- Install VTDA supplied by Steve Shwing at Modshack - Done
- replace 'insulating rubber' as supplied by Modshack - Done
- inlet manifold powder coated - with paint shop
- Charger pipe powder coated - with paint shop

So, just to bring you all back to the starting point, here was my engine bay in February 2012:










Note: sorry for dark pictures, had to do this in the garage, as it is peeing down outside
All covers removed, ready to remove OEM air filter...










OEM Air Filter removed










Inside the new VTDA - yummy.....










Some shots of the new VTDA installed and sitting comfortably...(dont worry I did clean the engine bay before installing the VTDA  )




























New rubber insulator, supplied by Modshack










OEM vs Modshack insulator - huge difference in profile










next update wont be for another couple of weeks as I am away again with work and will have no time [smiley=bigcry.gif] - but I am off to Vancouver, so not too bad 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... will be following the engine bay makeover with interest Neil as I'm in the process of doing mine- (gotta drive the old ball and chain crazy with something TT related even now that the weather is beginning to turn) ...
... You'll have to let us know how you get on with the air filter/intake- I'm just running the pipercross panel filter at the moment, but if the upgrade is worthwhile ... :roll: 
I'm in the process of hand-polishing the hard alloy boost pipe and intake manifold (with about a hundred grades of wet and dry and then I'll polish them- if I were to do it again I would get them powder coated- it's taken ages doing it by hand! :? ) ...
... will be checking back for more updates on this soon- til then enjoy Vancouver Amigo! ...

 
Steve


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... will be following the engine bay makeover with interest Neil as I'm in the process of doing mine- (gotta drive the old ball and chain crazy with something TT related even now that the weather is beginning to turn) ...
> ... You'll have to let us know how you get on with the air filter/intake- I'm just running the pipercross panel filter at the moment, but if the upgrade is worthwhile ... :roll:
> I'm in the process of hand-polishing the hard alloy boost pipe and intake manifold (with about a hundred grades of wet and dry and then I'll polish them- if I were to do it again I would get them powder coated- it's taken ages doing it by hand! :? ) ...
> ... will be checking back for more updates on this soon- til then enjoy Vancouver Amigo! ...
> ...


Hey Steve, I will let you know how the VTDA is (but by others on here, there should just be smiles all around) 

Yeah, I decided to Powder Coat them for two reasons [1] polishing just takes too long [2] I wanted my bay to be 'stealth like' so no shiny bits :lol:

good luck with the polishing


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*9th October 2012*

Hi all,

I finally got back from work trips, so I can spend some time on my pride 'n' joy 

The engine bay is coming along nicely, with the powder coated Inlet manifold and charger pipe - see pics below:




























For reference: this is how the engine bay looked when i first picked her up:










Next job is to remove the throttle body and paint it black (or silver); replace some rusty looking clips and give a good clean. I am pleased with the progress so far - it just takes way toooooo looong! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Coming on well just needs a bit of black paint on the dip stick tube :idea:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

I know, that is on my to-do-list also


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

my to-do-list never seems to get any shorter..... :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LordG71 said:


> my to-do-list never seems to get any shorter..... :?


Had yellow 11 years and there are still things on the to-do-list some of them you could net get when I bought him


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*20 October 2012*

Continuing with my engine bay clean up, i decided to remove, clean and paint my Throttle Body. It was looking very pitted and grubby, especially next to my my nice shiny inlet manifold. Not finished yet, but the process has started (sorry for rubbish pictures, my camera had no juice, so iPhone to the rescue).

Here is how the bay started, with the pitted throttle body:










Throttle body removed:










Throttle body ready for paint, after wire brushing, sanding and masking:










two coats of Halford's black engine paint (Decided to go for none gloss, just to try and make it look cleaner and remove the bling element. If no good, then might get it powder coated.










Today I will get some carb cleaner and clean out the inside of the throttle body. I have also ordered a new gasket and 4 new Throttle body bolts from Audi - pick them up on Tuesday.

Slow but sure progress.....


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

I like your car and your attention to detail is awesome 8)


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

DolomiteGreyTT said:


> I like your car and your attention to detail is awesome 8)


Thanks DolomiteGrey


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*20 October 2012*

Did a bit more on the throttle body this afternoon, and also fitted a OSIR ring - very pleased with the result 

Painted, but not cleaned:




























Removed gasket and started to clean inside the throttle body




























Then turned my attention to fitting the OSIR ring




























... really pleased with the OSIR - for some reason it seems to give balance to the interior lighting 

On to the next job :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well same paint I used on mine


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

You're doing a great job, I just wish I still had the time to do this stuff :sad:


----------



## Bampson (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice work mate , but you are making my to do list longer with this thread ... :lol:

BTW where did you get the oil and washer fluid covers? they really neaten things up ..
and do the black Fuel cap bolts have a part number ?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Yellow 

Thanks Garth (time is certainly a key factor :? )

Thanks Bampson - as Yellow mentioned before, the list never ever gets shorter :lol: here are the answers to your questions



- fuel cap bolts: I got them from Probolt, here is the link
- Oil and Coolant caps: it was a group buy (ran by ScottB5), here is the thread


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good work, nice to see the roadster boys showing the coupe owners how to do it :wink:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

jamman said:


> Good work, nice to see the roadster boys showing the coupe owners how to do it :wink:


Hey Jamman, thanks for the positive comments.

I am not one to start an internal war Roadster Vs Coupe....but it is important the minority have their say and demonstrate some equality (I will leave it to the readers to workout who the minority is) :lol:  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LordG71 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Good work, nice to see the roadster boys showing the coupe owners how to do it :wink:
> ...


Coupes are for girls :wink: hang on I can't say that can I :lol:


----------



## HeyMG (Oct 19, 2012)

Fantastic thread, love the work you've done and the results. I've just bought a Goodwood Roadster from eBay, and you're certainly giving me ideas and inspiration. You're way ahead of me on the journey though - I've just started, and still trying to source green floor mats!! Please keep the updates and pictures coming!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey HeyMG, thanks for the comments. Great news about your new buy, looking forward to seeing the pictures 

Another Goodwood roadster, awesome..we need to stick together, lol.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*23 October 2012*

Picked up the following parts from Audi today:



- new throttle body gasket (028 129 748)
- four new throttle body bolts (An 104 086 01)
- new scuttle (A8N2 819 415 C0 1C)










Hopefully, on Thursday I can re-fit the throttle body and replace the scuttle


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A bit late now but you can get stainless steel TB bolts on eBay mate


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A bit late now but you can get stainless steel TB bolts on eBay mate


never too late Andy  anyone got a link ? (always best to go on recommendation rather than guessing)....thanks


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

LordG71 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > A bit late now but you can get stainless steel TB bolts on eBay mate
> ...


... I wouldn't mind a link for them either if anyone has one? ...


----------



## Bampson (Aug 7, 2008)

How much was the scuttle mate ? 
I need one.

thanks


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bampson said:


> How much was the scuttle mate ?
> I need one.
> 
> thanks


Hi mate,

Scuttle was £37.86+VAT

thanks
Neil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry no link but I might have the bag with a few left in at home I will check the size etc


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

Well done on the build


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry no link but I might have the bag with a few left in at home I will check the size etc


Thanks Andy - but dont worry for the moment. I have just ordered some from eBay.

@Steve (TheBlueBandit) - I found these guys and ordered M6x50mm (10 in a pack) for £4.89



Hjtt said:


> Well done on the build


Thanks Hjtt


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Excellent progress Neil, a real eye for attention to detail


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LordG71 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry no link but I might have the bag with a few left in at home I will check the size etc
> ...


if you are as bad as me you will be polishing them with autosol before fitting


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

LordG71 said:


> Thanks Andy - but dont worry for the moment. I have just ordered some from eBay.
> 
> @Steve (TheBlueBandit) - I found these guys and ordered M6x50mm (10 in a pack) for £4.89


... thanks for the link Neil- I'll get some ordered! ...


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*25th October*

OK, today i managed to find time to refit my throttle body and replace my scuttle. Here are some pics:

Old Vs New Scuttle:



















Starting to remove the old scuttle:










Lots of crud behind the old scuttle :?










Removed the washer jets and pipes:










Looked a bit messy, so gave them all a good clean before adding onto the new scuttle:










a good clean behind the old scuttle was needed:



















New Scuttle and throttle body added:



















Still a few bits to do:



- paint the yellow dipstick tub, black
- replace old and rusty clips


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

That's looking really good mate 

I need to replace my scuttle, thought they would be more than that :?

Another job to the list :lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

forest said:


> Excellent progress Neil, a real eye for attention to detail


Thanks Iain - just trying to keep up with the other superb threads on here 



YELLOW_TT said:


> if you are as bad as me you will be polishing them with autosol before fitting


Hi Andy - i did not quite go that far, but cleaning things is very satisfying :lol:



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... thanks for the link Neil- I'll get some ordered! ...


No worries Steve - looking forward to seeing some pictures detailing your progress :roll:



Duggy said:


> That's looking really good mate
> 
> I need to replace my scuttle, thought they would be more than that :?
> 
> Another job to the list :lol:


Thanks Duggy - 'another job to the list' seems to be a common theme on here :lol: . Good luck!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Does the scuttle just prise off?

Is it one opf those jobs where you feel some poxy clip is going to snap as you pull it off?

thanks

OG


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

oldguy said:


> Does the scuttle just prise off?
> 
> Is it one opf those jobs where you feel some poxy clip is going to snap as you pull it off?
> 
> ...


Hi OG 

yes, the scuttle is a push fit into a channel at the base of the windscreen - so it just pulls out. To be honest, the hardest job is not removing it but, trying to get the new one back in place - much easier with two people so both ends of the scuttle can be worked at the same time.

There is not much to it, but here is a quick guide, the first few steps explain the removal process

Neil


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Neil, thanks,

Always puts my mind at rest if i have some idea what to expect before starting a job.


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Hooked on your thread, got me some inspiration. Good stuff mate.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lowfoon said:


> Hooked on your thread, got me some inspiration. Good stuff mate.


Thanks Lowfoon. Sorry for not replying sooner, been traveling with work, and won't be around much over the next couple of weeks, because of work.

Glad you are enjoying the thread 

What is next to do on your inspiration list?


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

blimey! what a rebuild, I thought I was doing well by replacing the floor mats in mine...but slowly and surely....
wish I had the time and money haha.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

thebluemax said:


> blimey! what a rebuild, I thought I was doing well by replacing the floor mats in mine...but slowly and surely....
> wish I had the time and money haha.


... don't underestimate the 'floormat mod' ... it's worth at least another 5bhp, and if they're heavier than OEM then improves downforce too ...
:wink:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

thebluemax said:


> blimey! what a rebuild, I thought I was doing well by replacing the floor mats in mine...but slowly and surely....
> wish I had the time and money haha.


Thanks TheBlueMax - its definitely time consuming and of course you can throw in wads of cash, but a lot of elbow grease will go along way too. to be honest the biggest expense is time - but it is sooooo worth it 



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... don't underestimate the 'floormat mod' ... it's worth at least another 5bhp, and if they're heavier than OEM then improves downforce too ...
> :wink:


..it all depends on how thick the carpet pile is :lol:

Hey Mr Bandit - I will send you a PM shortly to answer your question about the VTDA


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

yes Bandit my floormat mod does seem to have made a difference, wonder how much more I can get with covering my boot floor with a bin bag till I find a decent mat.....now thats a thought!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Introducing my new daily driver (to replace my 730i a few pages back in this thread).

Details: ST220, 2004, 32,000miles, FSH, black heated recaro leather seats, sunroof, parking sensors etc etc hoping she is a gudd'en


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Good to see you're still around, I thought you'd vanished!

How come you replaced the 7 series?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Garth said:


> Good to see you're still around, I thought you'd vanished!
> 
> How come you replaced the 7 series?


Hey Garth - definitely still around, but slowed up on the TT for a moment - but still reading everyones threads 

been thinking about my TT and what to do next, but to be honest I absolutely love her as she is. Currently deciding to either keep her, or sell her up and get another one (another TT) 

the 7 series started to show some signs of the gearbox going - random gear changes, rev'ing really high but not accelerating - so decided it was time for her to go (with 130K on the clock). a good decision I think, the ST220 is nice, with 100K less miles :lol:


----------



## Ashmond (Dec 2, 2013)

Just read this whole thread...your really making me want to start modding mine!


----------

